# Toy cars



## CdTSnap (Jan 7, 2017)

I never tried toy car photography, but I saw some awesome images on Petapixel or something, so I went to the toy shop lol

Shot the car at home on my deck with a D810 and Tamron 35mm 1.8, slapped it over an "urban background" in Photoshop 




Toy Car Photography by Chris Turner, on Flickr


----------



## Nevermore1 (Jan 7, 2017)

Nice!  I've thought of trying something like this.  Making a scene with toys and trying to make it looks lik they're not toys.  You did a very good job!

Sent from my SM-N915T using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## snowbear (Jan 7, 2017)

Nice job.  I saw an article in a magazine a number of years ago where they did this, placing the model on a board and sawhorses, then shoot it with the real cityscape in background.


----------



## Ron Evers (Jan 9, 2017)

Cool!


----------

